

Yahoo’s backwards move - DanielRibeiro
https://medium.com/i-m-h-o/e458b24e31e3

======
joelrunyon
Seems like this is the popular outrage for today. I posted this on another
thread earlier --> <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5271940>

\--

Am I the only one who isn't that outraged by this? I'm as big of a proponent
for remote workers as anyone (I basically quit my last job over it), but it
makes a lot of sense for yahoo in this case.

1\. They're regrouping, reorganizing and refocusing their vision. All of which
are much easier to do in person.

2\. The group buy-in that she needs to shift Yahoo's culture, product and
focus is much easier to get when they're all in one centralized location.

3\. Remote workers count for a fraction of their workforce? It's not like it's
going to be a massive change for 50%+ of their workforce. They're just getting
the few remoters back in house.

Like I said, I'm a big proponent of remote working, but this seems a little
overblown to me.

~~~
venus
Furthermore, this article's entire argument seems predicated on the idea that
the remote workers in question are all above-average star performers:

> Having a great team with distributed members still far out perform a co-
> located average team

No evidence is presented in support of this basic assumption.

~~~
josourcing
I'm not going to defend the author's work. He should have pointed to some
stats that support his assertion, which are plentiful and available on the
web.

------
djt
If they want to change culture then it is far quicker when people are
physically in the same place.

Im sure if Yahoos culture worked well then they wouldnt be doing this.

------
aaron695
I'm not sold on the working from home argument.

Studies I've seen have been for work that's partially commission based. Anyone
have better?

And I will admit it will work for some people but that doesn't mean it will
work for a company.

It's hard to say to some people you can work from home and to others you can't
because I don't trust you. And how can a company work out if you are a person
it works for?

I think what many people forget is everyone is different and systems aren't
perfect. You might be able to work efficiently from home but allowing you to
do it might make the team worse off because the best system the company can
put in place won't be as efficient.

Because we all know companies suck at a lot of stuff and it's just adding
another thing they can stuff up in this non utopian world.

But as above interested to see any studies people have.

------
kirillzubovsky
Based on prior experience with "no more work from home" at a large company, I
suspect this move is in part to bring the team closer together and in part to
force a group of rooted employees out of the company. At least in the case
when I saw this done in the past, we had a couple of folks who "worked" from
home at least a few times a week. Well, they said they worked, but in reality
I think they were plucking weeds in the garden, looking at LOL cats and so
forth... Driving them insane by having to spend at least 8 hours in the office
was a great way to have 'em retire early. </end speculation>

------
lanna
Not surprising comming from a workaholic who sleeps 4 hours a night and thinks
one should have a baby and get back to work the same week.

